# Extremely new at this, and have a really gross question...



## dorkus (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi, all.

I'm really new to this whole biking thing (REALLY new--I didn't know how to ride a bike at all until about a month ago). So far my boyfriend's just been riding with me at the beach, and I've been out a few times on the streets by myself, and I'm loving it! 

The gross question is this (and any guys who are reading this might want to turn back now): I'm supposed to go out riding tonight, but I just got my period. I know you're not supposed to wear underwear with your cycling shorts, but I'm just a little concerned... is there a special way that you're supposed to deal with this situation, or do you just wear a tampon and pray it doesn't leak and mess anything up?


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

dorkus said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> I'm really new to this whole biking thing (REALLY new--I didn't know how to ride a bike at all until about a month ago). So far my boyfriend's just been riding with me at the beach, and I've been out a few times on the streets by myself, and I'm loving it!
> 
> The gross question is this (and any guys who are reading this might want to turn back now): I'm supposed to go out riding tonight, but I just got my period. I know you're not supposed to wear underwear with your cycling shorts, but I'm just a little concerned... is there a special way that you're supposed to deal with this situation, or do you just wear a tampon and pray it doesn't leak and mess anything up?


This is probably a troll post, but in the interest of good will among woman-kind&#8230;

The alternative would be underwear with pad... and I'm not talking about a chamois... and that just sounds ridiculously uncomfortable.

I vote for the praying option. Or perhaps take the night off from riding, if you're really that concerned about it.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

A little staining will mesh in nicely with the swamp ass smell that is inevitably ingrained into the chamois after a long ride. 

Tampons are the way to go. You can even cut the string (a little) if it is uncomfortable. If you are afraid that your spandex will look like a Rorschach inkblot test after the ride, you can always stick a panty liner on the chamois. 

Nothing like a good period thread to scare away the dong-havin' lurkers. 

So, does anyone else have that not so fresh feeling?


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

catzilla said:


> A little staining will mesh in nicely with the swamp ass smell that is inevitably ingrained into the chamois after a long ride.


ROFL! I'm still laughing about your energy bar recipe from yesterday too.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

You girls are hilarious!

Just a tampon works fine for me too... but you know your own body. If that isn't going to cut it you'll have to figure something out...


----------



## dorkus (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I know, it seems like a dumb question--I figured that a tampon's probably the only good solution, but I really didn't know who to ask to make sure, y'know?

And I know that starting a topic like this is a lousy way to introduce yourself, but I promise I'm not a troll .


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

catzilla said:


> A little staining will mesh in nicely with the swamp ass smell that is inevitably ingrained into the chamois after a long ride.
> 
> Tampons are the way to go. You can even cut the string (a little) if it is uncomfortable. If you are afraid that your spandex will look like a Rorschach inkblot test after the ride, you can always stick a panty liner on the chamois.
> 
> ...


There's always a point, on our girlie rides, where the talk turns to periods and tampons and who knows what else feminine hygiene we can think of. The men tagging along with us quietly move to the back and don't say much until the talk turns back to bikes or food.

This tactic can be used against the random unwelcome fella who may have attached himself to your group too. We rarely run into a fella that is unwelcome, but when we do, intricately detailed menstrual talk instantly stifles their enthusiasm to ride with us.

Swamp ass. Nice.

Sabine


----------



## Pirate Girl (Dec 19, 2003)

Sabine said:


> This tactic can be used against the random unwelcome fella who may have attached himself to your group too.


Wonder if that would work here in the women's lounge. Though, if this thread were titled "Menstrual Power!", I'm sure some wouldn't be able to let it go without comment.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Tampons work, but "bury" the thread so to speak, to avoid unwanted chafing.

Menstrual power indeed!


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

Sheeesh...
You gals will have to try harder than that to scare me off. Periods happen (hopefully). Why is it such a shocking thing to talk about? Body parts are body parts. It drives me nuts that people are so uptight when talking about the human body.

At least you gals cant accidentally slam the shower door shut on yourselves.









I feel like an easedropper in this forum, but I have learned so much here. More guys should occasionally pop in here and be educated.


----------



## SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm not terribly opposed to just wearing low profile underwear. I'm very aware that panty-less is more comfortable, but I just can't seem to do it all the time. (Just don't wear a pair with ridges on the edge...that's not a good experience) A thong will keep you from having an undie line.


----------



## tablerock (Mar 23, 2004)

*Don't you remember that 4th grade lecture&#8230;.*

You remember back in the 4th grade when they separated out all the girls and boys and the elementary school nurse talked to the girls about "becoming a woman" and told you that when you take a bath of go swimming it would just "stop" ? Same thing with mountain biking ; )


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Sabine said:


> This tactic can be used against the random unwelcome fella who may have attached himself to your group too.


So, I started this monthly chicky ride down here in the mountains of South Florida. We're actually thriving with 20-30 lady-folk on most of our rides.

It's called the Feminine Flow Ride - It's the monthly cycle women will actually look forward to! At least, that's what it would say on our t-shirts, if we had any. Occasionally, a tag-a-long boyfriend will put 2 and 2 together and figure out the play on words. It's a funny look - usually somewhere between curiousity and constipation.

On the flip side, I went on a group night ride once. It ended up only being me and 5 other fellas. Wouldn't ya' fricken know it, they talked about their prostates and/or sack chaffing prevention techniques at EVERY stop. Wierd. Beer didn't even come up once.

Beerryman - trust me, I've met a fair share of men who are significantly more comfortable with my "womanly issues" than I am. Thing is, it's usually not those fella's that we're trying to scare away. 

Uh Oh - I gotta go. I think my subscription to Women's Monthly just came in. Damn, and I just bought these bright white Z. Cavariccis.


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey chick - 

Bike shorts have a huge, absorbent pad built right in. Also they are black. I don't worry at all. (now, remember not to bring pale colored kakhis to change into apres bike, please)


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

The Berryman said:


> At least you gals cant accidentally slam the shower door shut on yourselves.


And you can? Wow - I'm jealous! You don't work in the "film industry" do you? 



The Berryman said:


> I feel like an easedropper in this forum, but I have learned so much here. More guys should occasionally pop in here and be educated.


Hear hear! I really enjoy the different perspective!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

catzilla said:


> It's called the Feminine Flow Ride - It's the monthly cycle women will actually look forward to!


I was telling hubby about this thread last night and he suggested I start a group called "The Kotex Kids".


----------



## antelope (Mar 25, 2004)

wow, you're not supposed to wear undies with bike shorts? i didn't know this. why not?


----------



## mddirtgrl (Apr 1, 2004)

When I first started riding, I dealt with the debate of whether to wear undies, I just couldn't imagine not having any on. So I experimented with some different pairs and finally came upon a pair to wear when I'm "being a girl" as I like to call it. The Patagonia seamless capilene undies are perfect. Absolutely no chafing, they are made of wicking material, so that's not a problem, and you hardly notice them at all!!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

antelope said:


> wow, you're not supposed to wear undies with bike shorts? i didn't know this. why not?


#1 is that it's just not as comfortable. Your riding shorts are designed to be worn alone - and meant to wick moisture and keep you comfortable. Adding underwear would basically make you sweatier. Plus underwear can get all bunched up - it's an extra layer that can shift around. Not fun.

If you've tried it without underwear and find you really like it better with - hey it's a personal thing. But you should definitely try it!

When I ride DH, sometimes I use shorts that have no padding/chamois, they're just heavy duty shorts to protect from abrasion - then I wear a thong with them - it stays put best. But riding DH my butt is rarely on the saddle so I don't need much padding.


----------



## antelope (Mar 25, 2004)

cool...thanks for the info!

in case you couldn't tell, i'm a newb...picking up my very first mountain bike this weekend!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

tablerock said:


> it would just "stop" ? Same thing with mountain biking ; )


This seems to be true, but for me, usually only on strenous rides. If I'm just toodling around it "keeps going".

Being very outdoorsie, and being tired of having to deal with it, I just got a perscription for Seasonale (sp?) the pill that reduces your period to 4 times a year. I hope it works as well as they say!

As for the undies question, I hate padded bike shorts, I never wear them. They feel like I'm wearing a diaper. My bike seat is one of those butterfly style ones and I can ride 3+ hours with regular unpadded lycra shorts. I bought a bunch of "boy" style undies so the edge in not under my sit bones, and it works great. I've thought about thongs. Any draw backs? Do they scoot around or give you super wedgies?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

oldbroad said:


> I've thought about thongs. Any draw backs? Do they scoot around or give you super wedgies?


They also work well for me when I'm riding a dirt bike (i.e. motorcycle) - again, like my DH shorts, there's no padding in the pants, and the thong seems to stay put better than regular underwear. I haven't really experienced any extra wedgie issues - it's already there so it just stays there...


----------



## SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed (Jan 26, 2004)

"I've thought about thongs. Any draw backs? Do they scoot around or give you super wedgies? " 

I'm not able to wear anything else besides thongs. There are definitly ones more comfortable than others but so long as you don't buy the $5 5-pack, you're alright. Patagonia makes a good one except the seam is in the wrong place for riding with them. Victoria Secret has one's that hold up. Just stay away from ridges on the elastic. Non-cotton is better, but it's hard to tell when there's so little material there.


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

Any chance you've only tried inexpensive bike shorts? The cheap ones feel exactly like the giant mega-pads the girls PE teacher would give you if you needed one in 8th grade. My Pearl Izumis are a completely different animal. If you've tried those, then never mind.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

litespeedchick said:


> Any chance you've only tried inexpensive bike shorts? The cheap ones feel exactly like the giant mega-pads the girls PE teacher would give you if you needed one in 8th grade. My Pearl Izumis are a completely different animal. If you've tried those, then never mind.


Good point - when I started riding I bought some bike shorts that were Performance brand (and low end at that), on sale in quantity or something... not only were they uncomfortable, but they lasted through about 5 washings before they got holes near the stitching and fell apart. You definitely get what you pay for. My personal favorites are Sugoi Technifine bike shorts - about $80, but durable with a perfect fit and a very comfortable chamois.


----------



## tablerock (Mar 23, 2004)

*Prescription:*



oldbroad said:


> This seems to be true, but for me, usually only on strenous rides. If I'm just toodling around it "keeps going".
> 
> Being very outdoorsie, and being tired of having to deal with it, I just got a perscription for Seasonale (sp?) the pill that reduces your period to 4 times a year. I hope it works as well as they say!
> 
> As for the undies question, I hate padded bike shorts, I never wear them. They feel like I'm wearing a diaper. My bike seat is one of those butterfly style ones and I can ride 3+ hours with regular unpadded lycra shorts. I bought a bunch of "boy" style undies so the edge in not under my sit bones, and it works great. I've thought about thongs. Any draw backs? Do they scoot around or give you super wedgies?


1st day of period ride 60+ miles on road bike and/or 22+ miles on mountain bike. Guaranteed to diminish or destroy period for up to 30 days. The 4 X a year pill can move you away from "race weight" whereas the cycling has no discernable side effects--except the big smile&#8230;.. 
Aint life grand!


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

tablerock said:


> 1st day of period ride 60+ miles on road bike and/or 22+ miles on mountain bike. Guaranteed to diminish or destroy period for up to 30 days. The 4 X a year pill can move you away from "race weight" whereas the cycling has no discernable side effects--except the big smile&#8230;..
> Aint life grand!


Yeah there's something odd about that. I've noticed the same thing. It's like your uterus says "HOLY CRAP... how do you expect me to sustain a life in here for 9 months if you keep redirecting the bloodflow to the legs -- I might as well just give up for now!".


----------



## Pirate Girl (Dec 19, 2003)

dirtcrab said:


> Yeah there's something odd about that. I've noticed the same thing. It's like your uterus says "HOLY CRAP... how do you expect me to sustain a life in here for 9 months if you keep redirecting the bloodflow to the legs -- I might as well just give up for now!".


Wish my body were like that. I was on a 5 person co-ed team for my first (and only) 24 hour race (24 in the Old Pueblo), and my body decides to start up on the first lap. Major cramps as I'm climbing the first of the 7 b!tches (7 hills in a row). I felt awful as I tried to pedal and my entire abdomen contorted itself. After I got back, the only person I could tell was my husband, who was also on the team. There was no way I was telling the other 3 guys on our team. Not only would it have been embarrassing, but I didn't want them to think I was "weak" because here I was the only woman on the team and this was happening. Really put a damper on my race experience.


----------



## antelope (Mar 25, 2004)

on a similar note, do you ladies wear a sports bra under your bike shirts?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

antelope said:


> on a similar note, do you ladies wear a sports bra under your bike shirts?


Sometimes. But some regular bras work fine, if they're supportive enough and of the right sort of fabric that isn't irritating. And I have a couple of tops I ride in that have built in bras.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

The worse female moment I ever had was not an a bicycle, but rather while on a hiking trip with a bunch of boy scouts, a bunch of dads (one of which was my brother), and me. We are hiking way out somewheres in virginia and I feel something not so fresh. I scurry ahead and off in the bushes and I have a huge mess on my hands, literally. I wasn't sure if it woudl be worse to run into the scouts or a bear at that moment. I did my best, and just remember finishing the hike in pain and unable to confess to anyone what trauma I was going through.

Since then I go nowhere without a tampon and a wrapped pantiliner. I've got one in the CB and one in my purse, in the desk drawer at work, etc.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

being older definitely has its perks! one less thing to worry about every month.

this has been a very interesting thread. and funny at times.  

IMO, sports bras are very comfy. i have worn my regular bra before but it really binds once it gets sweaty and by the end of the ride i can hardly wait to get out of it. but then, i hate wearing sweaty bike shorts, too.

Rita


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

"1st day of period ride 60+ miles on road bike and/or 22+ miles on mountain bike. Guaranteed to diminish or destroy period for up to 30 days."

That might work, but only because I'd be dead!! 

"The cheap ones feel exactly like the giant mega-pads the girls PE teacher would give you if you needed one in 8th grade."

ah,ha,ha! That's sort of what I was thinking but didn't want to phrase it that way! Hmmm, maybe I'll have to break down and try the pricier shorts. Although the hubby was quite enthused about the thong idea. (on me, not on him)

Sports bras are a must for me - big boobs  Different rides call for different bras, depending on how technical the trail is.


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

it doesn't have to be a sports bra, but a bra is a must. not because i need the support (because i don't) but because of chafing or irritation. ouch.

ouch again.


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

hmm, i seem to have the opposite problem, sort of. not the first day of period, but i had the same thing happen twice (and it happened to be two months in a row). ran a marathon, two days later my period starts, even though it is two weeks early. the next month, did a solo 24 hr race, two days later my period starts even though it's a week early.

totally sucked. i thought over training was supposed to make them stop. damn pills.


----------



## dorkus (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, I got through the evening ride comfortably, without any real damage. Thanks again .


> on a similar note, do you ladies wear a sports bra under your bike shirts?


I wear sports bras whenever I'm going to do anything even remotely active--biking, going to the gym, walking to the grocery store, whatever. I've lost a ton of weight in the last year, but my boobs haven't shrunken as much as I'd like (they're still somewhere between a 38 and 40D, down from a 44DD), so I have to strap them down tight or they get uncomfortable pretty quickly .


> Good point - when I started riding I bought some bike shorts that were Performance brand (and low end at that), on sale in quantity or something... not only were they uncomfortable, but they lasted through about 5 washings before they got holes near the stitching and fell apart.


Shoot. Those are my shorts--$17 at Performance, and yeah, it's just like I'm wearing a diaper . Plus, the pad keeps getting caught on the front of the seat when I try to hop on and flings me forward like a slingshot.

And either my fourth-grade education was a little lacking, or I've just never worked out hard enough to see this happen myself, but I'd never heard that you can stop your period by swimming, bathing, or exercising. That sounds like an excellent incentive to work harder--though since I'm on the pill, I'm not sure it would work the same way.


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

Its pretty common with elite level athletes. However, you have to be training at nearly an elite level to make it stop. I would suspect that body composition, such as body fat might also play a role. But thats just my theory.

Interesting enough, even though a woman is excercising so much that her period stops, she can still get pregnant. I had a friend who would think nothing about doing a 30-40 mile mountain bike ride with the boys. Afterwards, when the boys were all pooped and cracking open beers, she put on her running shoes and go for a two hour run. This was pretty much her daily routine for years. Unfortunately, she ended up getting pregnant which totally caught her off gaurd because she said she hadnt had a period in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

The Berryman said:


> Its pretty common with elite level athletes. However, you have to be training at nearly an elite level to make it stop. I would suspect that body composition, such as body fat might also play a role. But thats just my theory.


From what I understand, not getting a period at all is typically a result of having an extremely low body fat level. So while you see it in some athletes, you also see it in women who are dangerously thin and don't necessarily exercise at all.

Anyway, I have heard that exercising more during your period will help eliminate cramps - personally birth control pills seem to have the biggest benefit on reducing cramps and overall severity of the whole event.


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

yep...join the club. Heavy exercise not only doesn't stop mine, but is guaranteed to make it start if it's anywhere near time. My Mom always said exercise would help cramps, but that had to have merely been a theory, as she never exercised in her life as far as I can tell. Fortunately, If I can get the cramps stopped I'm fine (Advil). I'll never forget getting 2nd at Knobschorcher my beginner season and after the race I showed my husband my HUGELY bloated belly...he's always very impressed that I can ride "during". It makes a good excuse though, if you're just having an off day.

anyhow, let me share my new theory that I'm testing out recently. I have been lucky enough to "start" the day before 10Ks that I had been training for the last two months in a row. Both times I had almost no cramping. Although I have a month like that occaisonally, it's rare. I have hypothesized that the hyper-hydration I try to do a few days prior to a race may have resulted in the no-cramping. So, I'm going to be guzzling water a few days prior to ETA next mo and see if it really works. If so, I'm going to be all manner of pissed off that it took me this many freaking years to figure it out.


----------



## Pirate Girl (Dec 19, 2003)

connie said:


> Anyway, I have heard that exercising more during your period will help eliminate cramps - personally birth control pills seem to have the biggest benefit on reducing cramps and overall severity of the whole event.


If that were true, wouldn't we see more women out on the trails, and more fit women in society in general?  I've never tried the pill (husband got the big V done). I find that 2 Advils in 4 hour increments for the first 3 days or so help. If I don't keep up with that regiment, I'm practically throwing up from the pain.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

> I find that 2 Advils in 4 hour increments for the first 3 days or so help. If I don't keep up with that regiment, I'm practically throwing up from the pain.


OK, I'll never complain abou tmy measely little cramps again!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

screampint said:


> OK, I'll never complain abou tmy measely little cramps again!


Before I was on the pill, I'd have a couple hours a month where I'd pound midol and could do nothing but lay upside down on the stairs (don't know why that position helped, but it did). But I had a friend in HS who threw up for 2 days straight every month, even with serious medication, and her doc told her there was nothing she could do other than to have children ASAP so she could have a hysterectomy and be done with it. I felt so bad for her - it made my pain seem like nothing.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*My wife uses this*

My wife found that Evening Primrose takes care of her pains....It doesn't seem to get rid of me... 

-Dude


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

dorkus said:


> I wear sports bras whenever I'm going to do anything even remotely active--biking, going to the gym, walking to the grocery store, whatever. I've lost a ton of weight in the last year, but my boobs haven't shrunken as much as I'd like (they're still somewhere between a 38 and 40D, down from a 44DD), so I have to strap them down tight or they get uncomfortable pretty quickly


I'm highly sympathetic. http://www.title9sports.com has THE COOLEST selection- what did I do before the beloved Frog Bras???

BTW, I think this topic is about as good as TAMPON- which is still making me laugh out loud every time I think about it!!! Who woulda known there could be so much entertainment value in an essentually one- word post....


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*i've always wanted to put together an all female*



verslowrdr said:


> I was telling hubby about this thread last night and he suggested I start a group called "The Kotex Kids".


24-hr race team called Team Menstrual Cycles...._we flow all day and all night_!

but so far i've had trouble finding 4 other women to even agree to a 24 hr race much less be part of Team Menstrual Cycles.

rt - settled for being the Tiny Heinie in Tiny Heinie and the Assclowns at the last 24 hr race


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*always!!*



antelope said:


> on a similar note, do you ladies wear a sports bra under your bike shirts?


if i could get away with it i'd wear sports bras under all my tops!! sooooo comfy. however, with a sports bra on i can pass for a pre-pubescent boy so i have my "work" bras that i wear under real clothes. 

also, no undies under my bike shorts (and i can only wear cotton undies), no thongs under anything (since it just feels like i've got rope up my butt all the time), and my favorite shorts are the voler women's 8 panel shorts with the seamless chamois. (they even come in a size XS that really is almost an XS!!)

rt


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

*ref sport bras*

Uhm I am elam , disquised at moment, sorry to eves dropp on post, quite hilarious, I feel sympathy and have empathy for all those that suffer. My wife, excercise and has ample chestiage, ( i don't want to offend by uisng any other words.) But while I was out shopping with her, yup I saw in this athletic store, the Under Armour Bras

http://www.underarmour.com/ua2/ua_women/women_gear.asp?dept_id=101

I was wondering if any of you ladies, might have these, tried these or have freinds that have used them. She needs the support "i beleive it looks like it offers", and is unwillingly to spend money on stuff unless others have and it works..

I have under armour loose gear as part of my uniform and I like the wick abilty and keeping cool while wearing my BP vest .. Works great while riding on bike patrol... Any opinions, By the way Tampons don't scare me child birth does...eewww..  women are complex, and tough...


----------



## SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed (Jan 26, 2004)

The Berryman said:


> she said she hadnt had a period in 3 or 4 years.


Training so hard that you lose your period (which is related to a body fat less than 12%) is exceptionally bad for women between their teens and 30 years. These are the years we are stocking up on bone density to avoid or lessen the effects of Osteoperosis later on. Something about not having your cycle can damage your body's effort to use calcium after missing only 2 months. I'm not a doc, but I recently have read into the effects of having body fat less than 12% in women...not pretty.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed said:


> Training so hard that you lose your period (which is related to a body fat less than 12%) is exceptionally bad for women between their teens and 30 years. These are the years we are stocking up on bone density to avoid or lessen the effects of Osteoperosis later on. Something about not having your cycle can damage your body's effort to use calcium after missing only 2 months. I'm not a doc, but I recently have read into the effects of having body fat less than 12% in women...not pretty.


I was very hit or miss when calipered at 16%, just got worse at 13%. I actually feel better at about 18% (need to get back there, yeesh these famine- surviving genes). At the lower weight I was always cold, had problems sleeping, took longer to get over a cold or flu or whatever.

I like to think of my life as an adventure-endurance event that started a while ago.  Like I said before, my goal is to ride away from my 70th b day on new wheels. Can't do that with osteo... pass the ice cream, please. Small helping.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Did you say ice cream? Mmmmm.... Calcium....


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

screampint said:


> Did you say ice cream? Mmmmm.... Calcium....


Oh yeah- who says you can't have it all!

BTW, having followed the extended MTBR thread a couple years ago on warm shower/cold beer, I've become a participant the hedonistic practice. If I'm only going to have one Guinness a night, it might as well be nirvana.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I'd like to know why they put replaceable lids on pints of ice cream. A pint is a serving, yes?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

screampint said:


> Did you say ice cream? Mmmmm.... Calcium....


I just ate a kids sized Wendy's Frosty. Cost 53 cents. Yum!


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

screampint said:


> I'd like to know why they put replaceable lids on pints of ice cream. A pint is a serving, yes?


Hee, hee, they got us. Its actually two servings  
Mmmm, I miss B&Js From Russia with Buzz.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 25, 2004)

*I ride a bike called the Menstrual Cycle...*

It's not REALLY mine, it belongs to Durtgurl, who lovingly painted it black with red splatters...yes, red splatters. She also named it the Menstual Cycle. My husband turned it into a ghetto single speed for me, it's an awsome fun bike, never gets moody on me!


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

Haroow said:


> By the way Tampons don't scare me child birth does...eewww..


I hear you!! And I'm a woman. I have a daughter, but, I didn't go *that* route. I think I watched too many bad movies growing up.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Please tell your wife to check out Title 9's selection... I've got my mother and sister and at least one friend hooked on them too, and while not the cheapest none of us have EVER bought a product from them that we didn't do extra laundry for just to wear it more often! 

The quality is good enough that the longevity makes up for the price IMO. Besides, there's nothing like a sports bra that explodes in the washer just when you could really use it.


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

*Perormance shorts*

I wear sports bras whenever I'm going to do anything even remotely active--biking, going to the gym, walking to the grocery store, whatever. I've lost a ton of weight in the last year, but my boobs haven't shrunken as much as I'd like (they're still somewhere between a 38 and 40D, down from a 44DD), so I have to strap them down tight or they get uncomfortable pretty quickly .

Shoot. Those are my shorts--$17 at Performance, and yeah, it's just like I'm wearing a diaper . Plus, the pad keeps getting caught on the front of the seat when I try to hop on and flings me forward like a slingshot.[/QUOTE] 
I wear the really short ones by Performance--Centrury I think. I really like them! I know Performance makes a gel pad short that feels like a diaper, but I find these ones work, I have had some for many seasons, and as long as you pull them up all the way and they are not too loose, I don't have the pad hooking on seat problem (I have had that problem, but it was because the wasteband was riding down so the butt got a little saggy, but if you pull em up, maybe even tie the string, or put one of those little string puller thingies on it to hold it tight, they should stay up.)

Whoever said it before, Title 9 is great! Their sports bra selection is hard to beat, though a bit pricey.


----------



## DrLeah (Jan 19, 2004)

*no periods*

Hey ladies.

I was chatting with my family doc last week, about biking and running and stuff (she's a marathoner) and I was complaining about how much of a pain (literally and figuratively) it was to be having one's period while trying to do sporting events that last longer than an hour, especially those that put one in a position of maybe being prey and smelling even tastier...

I've been on the pill since I was 18 (damn screwed up pituitary gland). She was telling me about a (shot??) product available in the states that stops your period, so you end up having only 3 or 4 (I forget which) periods/year. However, that doesn't really help us in Canada...so she said that I could just keep taking the pill, not having a "week off" to shed. She did mention that if your period was usually pretty heavy then there might be a little breakthru bleeding, but likely not enough to be a problem. Mine are super light (thanks, glands) so I'm gonna try it this summer!! I have been lucky in the last 2 yrs that the 24hrs of adrenalin races haven't coincided, but at some point that luck will run out...

I am a doctor, but of animals, so don't do this just on my advice - check with your own doc. But something to ask about.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

My fiance tried that taking the pill without the week off and ended up having her period for 3 weeks. I think it only works with certain kinds of pills, perhaps not the tricyclin kind because that is a decreasing dosage (or so I understand) whereas other kinds, novum perhaps? are continual dosages. No idea, but I'm LMAO at this thread.


----------



## dorkus (Apr 12, 2004)

DrLeah said:


> She was telling me about a (shot??) product available in the states that stops your period, so you end up having only 3 or 4 (I forget which) periods/year. However, that doesn't really help us in Canada...so she said that I could just keep taking the pill, not having a "week off" to shed. She did mention that if your period was usually pretty heavy then there might be a little breakthru bleeding, but likely not enough to be a problem.


The shot is Depo Provera. My roommate in college was on that, and while many aspects of it have sounded tempting to me, the most major side effect is weight gain (more notably, weight gain that doesn't taper off the longer you're on it, like the pill), so I'm staying the hell away from that one. Plus, once you stop getting the shot, your cycle is still a mess for a year or more afterwards, so it's not quite as reversible as the pill, and in the beginning while you're waiting for the period to go away, you have to deal with a lot of unpredictable bleeding and spotting. Ugh.


mward said:


> My fiance tried that taking the pill without the week off and ended up having her period for 3 weeks. I think it only works with certain kinds of pills, perhaps not the tricyclin kind because that is a decreasing dosage (or so I understand) whereas other kinds, novum perhaps? are continual dosages.


I used to do this a lot, and you're right, it doesn't work with Tricyclen because the hormone levels are different every week. It used to work fine with regular Cyclen, or Novum (what I take now), but over the past year as I lost weight, I started continuously spotting, and my doctor told me to start taking them "as prescribed" again to see if it worked itself back out. Sucks, because I miss not having to get my period .


----------

